
EA Makes a Lot Off Microtransactions, Particularly in Its Sports Games - Golddisk
http://thesurge.net/ea-makes-a-lot-off-microtransactions-particularly-in-its-sports-games/
======
roddux
I have no problem with the principle of microtransactions. However, when the
transactions give other players an advantage in the game then it simply
becomes pay-to-win -- which ruins games and communities. See: Payday 2

~~~
Golddisk
I agree, but of course companies like EA do that purposely as it encourages
players to make these purchases.

